# Windows 7 1920x1080 Problem



## Mr.Farva (Aug 21, 2009)

Windows 7 Build 7100 64-bit 


I cannot set my monitor resolution to 1920x1080. I cant set it in Catalyst or Windows Display Options. 


Card - Hd4890 9.8 Drivers
Monitor - LG Flatron 23"


Any help?


----------



## Droogie (Aug 21, 2009)

have you tried uninstalling the drivers, and then reinstalling them?


----------



## Mr.Farva (Aug 21, 2009)

Ive reinstalled ati 9.8 drivers. And I have tried ati's 9.7 drivers. Still doesn't work.


----------



## Droogie (Aug 21, 2009)

Mr.Farva said:


> Ive reinstalled ati 9.8 drivers. And I have tried ati's 9.7 drivers. Still doesn't work.



but have you actually uninstalled them, not just installed over them.


----------



## Mr.Farva (Aug 22, 2009)

Droogie said:


> but have you actually uninstalled them, not just installed over them.



I tried it both ways. I also tried the Powerstrip custom driver way. Still wont display 1920x1080.


----------



## Droogie (Aug 22, 2009)

you're using a DVI cable to connect it, correct?

also, would you please post a link to your exact monitor.

what's the highest res you can set it to?


----------



## Mr.Farva (Aug 22, 2009)

HDMI no adpators.

I havn't tried a DVI cable.

I can set it up to 1680x1050 60Hz

http://www.lge.com/us/computer-products/monitors/LG-lcd-monitor-W2353V-PF.jsp





Windows 7 64-Bit Build 7100
HD4890 9.8 Catalyst


----------



## Droogie (Aug 22, 2009)

this is the driver you downloaded, correct?


----------



## Mr.Farva (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes.


----------

